# Bad Switch ????



## phaeton16 (Jun 9, 2012)

Is there a way to check the switch to see if it is bad, I lose 2 signals after a certain time of watching TV, the only way to get it back to normal is to unplug then go through the setup wizard but now thats even having trouble getting all three. I have a tripod, 100.2 dish in Ca. vip 211k I have tried to get answers on this site but it just seems to be a strange problem. I get 70 on 110 - 58 on 119 - 34 on 129, no site obstructions what ever lnb I'm watching the other 2 will not come in after some time of watching TV........ Steve.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Easy.

Connect the 211k directly to the LNBF.


----------



## phaeton16 (Jun 9, 2012)

This is an RV setup tripod to outside connection. So is there a switch inside the 211k ? This is what I did lately, Disconnected coax ran check switch 0 LNB then connected coax check switch then have 110-119-129 all is good, now will see how long this lasts


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The switch is inside of newest LNBFs, not in 211 or any receiver.
What dish you have - post a picture of the LNBF and it's coax connectors.


----------



## phaeton16 (Jun 9, 2012)

Here are pics of the unit, also ever sense the new software I cant do the double menu reset I have to unplug receiver every morning unless I leave the receiver on then it will last 2 days


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, it is DPP LNBF with internal switch and one input.


----------



## phaeton16 (Jun 9, 2012)

So is there any way to tell if the switch is bad


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Switch is inside of LNBF. If it bad then whole block must be replaced.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

it almost sounds like a mis-alignment, w/ the low numbers for 119 an 129. You might need to tweak the skew a bit to get stronger signal. In the 'details' section of 'checkswitch', theres no mention of LNB Drift is there?


----------



## phaeton16 (Jun 9, 2012)

I do the tinfoil trick cover outside LNB's lock on to 119 right now I'm getting signal of 54%- 110 64% - 129 42% I have tried tweaking the dish but does not seem to get any stronger of a signal. I have 2 sets of LNB heads and they both do the same thing. Should I try and start over try setting up on 110 LNB It just seem every morning I have to reset everything.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Signal is OK (BTW, it's not a %%, just a number the scale). Only if you saw Yellow or Red bar - that would be low.

Time to troubleshoot your receiver.


----------



## phaeton16 (Jun 9, 2012)

I did switch the receiver to my 211 and it did the same thing. I might try disconnecting all cables run check switch have no LNB then realign then run check switch again. Any other suggestions ......


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Cables and F-connectors: corrosion, water inside, bad crimp (remove it, use compression type), intermediate shorts by shield's separate wire inside of F-connector, bended cable, damaged cable, etc


----------

